# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  o meu primeiro salgado..agora 430lts

## ricardo jorge silva

SETUP : 


aquario : 120x50x55 em vidro de 10mm com trave ao meio - 330lts
sump : 80x40x50 em vidro de 10mm - 160lts
escumador : atb d-150 panskimmer
bomba retorno : sicce multi 2500
circulacao : 2x tunze 6025 (2500l/h cada)+ 1x tunze 6045(4500l/h)
iluminacao : calha ati sunpower 6x54w 
lampadas : 2 x ati aquablue special + 3 x ati blue plus + 1 x fiji purple 
aquecimento : 1x eheim jager 200w + 1x eheim jager 150w
osmose : aquili classic nps
osmoregulador : tunze 3155
kalk : tunze 5074
uv : tmc vecton 300 
ups : oceanlife zeus ups 400 com 2 baterias de 18 amperes
filtragem : schuran multifilter 100
areao : 16kg
rocha viva : 40kg

refugio : 50x30x60
iluminacao refugio : 2 x 18w blau white/white
areao refugio : 2 kg
retorno/circulacao refugio : eheim 1000
rocha viva : 3kg


VIVOS :

2 - stombus
6 - turbo
6 - eremitas patas verdes
4 - eremitas patas brancas
1 - eremita patas azuis
1 - eremita patas vermelhas
30 - cerithes
28 - nassarios

1 - fromia sp
2 - lysmata amboinensis
1 - lysmata debelius

1 - chalice coral verde/rosa
1 - blastomussa wellsi (vermelho com centro verde)
1 - montipora confusa (verde)
1 - montipora aequtuberculata (laranja)
1 - sarcophyton
1 - zoanthus (castanho com centro verde)
1 - briaerum (verde)
1 - Acropora millepora (salmao)
1 - Montipora undata (roxa)
1 - acropora valida(verde/pontas roxa)
1 - seriatopora hystrix (beje/polipo roxo)
1 - seriatopora hystrix (rosa)
1 - seriatopora caliendrum (verde)
1 - acropora humilis amarelo/verde fluor
1 - acropora nana ?

1 - Zebrasoma flavescens 
1 - Paracanthurus hepatus
1 - Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
1 - Elacatinus oceanops
2 - Amphiprion ocellaris var b & w
1 - Centropyge bispinosa
1 - Synchiropus splendidus
1 - Acanthurus leucosternon
3 - Nemateleotris magnifica

1- hippocampus kuda

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bem , vou ja por aqui umas fotos e logo posto o resto ... 
assim ja da para ter uma ideia ..  :Smile: 

vista geral do aquario :




vista geral da "casa das maquinas" :




o escumador (penso ter sido boa aquisicao :Smile:  pelo menos tem mostrado resultados) :





vista geral do layout (a agua estava esbranquicada de ter estado a mexer no layout)




o resultado do escumador (ainda nao estava 100% afinado) :




logo ha mais fotos ... cumprimentos

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ricardo,

Parabéns pela passagem aos salgados. É sempre bom ver pessoas a começar de forma racional, com calma e com muito estudo prévio. Esses peixes é que podiam ter esperado mais um pouco a entrar... mas se os parâmetros estão todos OK...

Deixa-me começar por dizer que o Layout está muito bonito. Gosto muito da disposição da rocha, excepto essa no centro, meio perdida no areão mas a foto também não é clara.

Suponho que a tua água já não fique assim esbranquiçada após mexeres no aquário certo?

As dúvidas:
Como estás a manter o KH a 10?e o cálcio a 480? Kalk? Aditivos?
Como mediste o pH? parece-me alto demais...
E a densidade? é com um densímetro? Podes baixar um pouco mais, 1024 sem problemas.

Boa sorte
Abraço
Nuno

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Parabéns pela passagem aos salgados. É sempre bom ver pessoas a começar de forma racional, com calma e com muito estudo prévio. Esses peixes é que podiam ter esperado mais um pouco a entrar... mas se os parâmetros estão todos OK...
> 
> Deixa-me começar por dizer que o Layout está muito bonito. Gosto muito da disposição da rocha, excepto essa no centro, meio perdida no areão mas a foto também não é clara.
> 
> Suponho que a tua água já não fique assim esbranquiçada após mexeres no aquário certo?
> 
> As dúvidas:
> ...


boas ,

obrigado pelas boas vindas .. 

bem ...

 comecando pela introducao dos peixes , bem , oa parametros estavam todos bons , e como o aquario ja tem cerca de 2 meses decidi por estes 3 peixes , sao peixes de facil manutencao , e a salrias ramosus tem dado cabo de muitas algas nas rochas e vidros .. 

o layout , deu me cabo da cabeca mas penso que ficou bem assim , a rocha no centro na foto parece uma coisa mas ao vivo parece outra  :Smile: 

a agua esbranquicada foi quando alterei o layout , foi de andar a remexer aquilo tudo , agora esta extremamente limpida , apesar de nao ter uv nem nada .. 

em relacao aos testes :

o kh , pura e simplesmente ficou assim , nao sei se tem a ver com o sal da elos ...
o calcio tambem esta assim sem eu ter adicionado nada .. 
o ph , postei 8.5 , mas estara mais ou menos 8.3 ou 8.4 , fiz com os testes da ser que ainda aqui tinha , e a escala tem 8 e 8.5 , por isso nao tem  precisao...
a densidade media com um densimetro , e dava 1024 , assim que comprei um refractometro verifiquei que estava a 1028 , agora tenho descido gradualmente , e descerei ate aos 1024 ... 

desde ja agradeco o comentario .. pois a muita coisa que ainda nao sei nos salgados , e assim vai se aprendendo alguma coisa .. 

obrigado .. cumprimentos ..

ricardo silva

----------


## vasco.gomes

> boas ,
> 
> obrigado pelas boas vindas .. 
> 
> bem ...
> 
>  comecando pela introducao dos peixes , bem , oa parametros estavam todos bons , e como o aquario ja tem cerca de 2 meses decidi por estes 3 peixes , sao peixes de facil manutencao , e a salrias ramosus tem dado cabo de muitas algas nas rochas e vidros .. 
> 
> o layout , deu me cabo da cabeca mas penso que ficou bem assim , a rocha no centro na foto parece uma coisa mas ao vivo parece outra 
> ...


Viva, os valores são fáceis de explicar e têm a ver mais com a quantidade de sal.
Se reparares conforme o nível de salinidade que tens no aquário vai subindo a quantidade de sal que adicionas é superior consequentemente os níveis de magnésio e cálcio entre muitos outros parâmetros sobem igualmente.
Em suma se desceres os valores de salinidade vais adicionar menos sal e consequentemente desces tb esses valores a menos que não tejam a ser consumidos ou estejas a fazer aditivos.

Não sei se o sal da Elos tem uma tabela com os valores de magnésio e cálcio conforme a salinidade que se tem, mas por exemplo o Read Sea Coral Pro tem uma tabela que relaciona alguns valores:
http://www.redseafish.com/languages%...Cpdf%5C283.pdf

A salinidade deves manter nos 1.025. Obviamente que podes ter mais ou menos que isso, mas regra geral costuma ser o ponto de equilíbrio, assim como a temperatura por volta dos 25 ºC.
Mas isto tudo depende do tipo de salgado que queres fazer e criaturas e corais que queres ter.

Atenção aos nitratos e aos fosfatos. Pelas fotos não consigo ver mas esses valores são um manjar para as algas. Tenta baixa-los. Tens diversas formas de o fazer.
Por exemplo um refugio com Mangues e macro-algas é uma solução extremamente natural.
Outra forma é o de adicionares bacterias para colonizarem todo o aquario e como ele novo ajuda muito a arrancar.
Tb podes ir para resinas, mas isso não é grande solução a longo prazo. Deves ir á raiz do problema e cortar o problema pela raiz enquanto elas são pequenas e antes que as raizes alastrem.

Acho que não devias por mais nenhum peixe enquanto não estabilizares esses valores.
E essa equipa de limpeza devia ser multiplicada por 5x a 7x. Cerithes, turbos, ermitas, nassarios....
Pelas fotos não consigo ver se tens algas ou não, mas se elas estiverem a atacar a solução é acabar com os nitratos e fosfatos e colocar equipa limpeza as dezenas.

Eu actualmente tb tou a começar um Reef +/- com a idade do teu que podes ver aqui se quiseres tirar alguma dica:
http://www.reefforum.net/f289/gomes-reef-18840/

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Viva, os valores são fáceis de explicar e têm a ver mais com a quantidade de sal.
> Se reparares conforme o nível de salinidade que tens no aquário vai subindo a quantidade de sal que adicionas é superior consequentemente os níveis de magnésio e cálcio entre muitos outros parâmetros sobem igualmente.
> Em suma se desceres os valores de salinidade vais adicionar menos sal e consequentemente desces tb esses valores a menos que não tejam a ser consumidos ou estejas a fazer aditivos.
> 
> Não sei se o sal da Elos tem uma tabela com os valores de magnésio e cálcio conforme a salinidade que se tem, mas por exemplo o Read Sea Coral Pro tem uma tabela que relaciona alguns valores:
> http://www.redseafish.com/languages%...Cpdf%5C283.pdf
> 
> A salinidade deves manter nos 1.025. Obviamente que podes ter mais ou menos que isso, mas regra geral costuma ser o ponto de equilíbrio, assim como a temperatura por volta dos 25 ºC.
> Mas isto tudo depende do tipo de salgado que queres fazer e criaturas e corais que queres ter.
> ...


boas , 

desde ja obrigado pelo comentario .. 

em relacao aos valores da agua , sim penso que tem a ver com o sal , estive indeciso pelo da elos e pelo da red sea , optei pela elos e para a proxima possivelmente comprarei da red sea para variar .. 

em relacao aos nitratos e fosfatos , esta semana farei testes novamente para confirmar os valores , pois esses valores teem cerca de 2 semanas , e como o aquario ainda esta a ciclar poderam baixar naturalmente .. ja pensei no refugio de algas , mas tenho de tratar disso , por iluminacao na sump , e fazer uma engenhoca para passar pouca agua nesse refugio ... 

a equipa de limpeza poderei fazer um reforco mas nao vou adicionar muitos mais .. 

e em relacao as algas , ja tive , mas de momento ja practicamente nao se veem ... apenas algumas nos vidros mas muito poucas mesmo , e acho que a salaria ramosus deu uma grande ajuda na eliminacao das algas ... ela nao para de mordiscar a rocha e os vidros ...

vou seguir o teu reef tambem ... 

obrigado pela ajuda .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## vasco.gomes

> em relacao aos valores da agua , sim penso que tem a ver com o sal , estive indeciso pelo da elos e pelo da red sea , optei pela elos e para a proxima possivelmente comprarei da red sea para variar ..


Podes usar sal da elos ou outro. É o que preferires. Há quem costume usar 2/3 tipos de sal diferentes para não viciar a água so a uma marca e essa marca ter em falta algum nutriente que outra marca de Sal tem.

A relação dos valores com o sal tem mais a ver com a quantidade que a marca. Em princípio qualquer sal terá o mesmo efeito. Afinal de contas estas a adicionar sais a água cheios de magnésio, cálcio, entre outros constituintes.

Btw, não sabia que o salaria ramosus era um extreminador implacavel de algas. Deve tar bem gordinho  :Big Grin:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

sim , a ideia é ir trocando de marca de sal mesmo por isso .. pois tenho visto muita gente a fazer isso .. e tem a sua logica .. 
em relacao as algas , tive algumas nao muitas , tem de ser da salarias ,pois 2 heremitas nao limpavam aquilo tao depressa ...  
lá que as algas se foram a vida ... isso foram .. neste momento tenho muito poucas ...  
e a salarias anda sempre de volta delas , notei bastante diferenca desde que a introduzi no aquario ...

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite , 

hoje fiz os testes a agua , e apanhei uma surpresa , ora vejam :

temperatura - 25.5
salinidade - 1026
ph - 8.2
kh - 10
no2 - 0
no3 - 20
nh4 - 0
mg - 1140
ca - 460
po4 - 0

ate hoje nao fiz uma unica tpa , ja devia ter feito certo ? 
e que ja ouvi opinioes diferentes , uns dizem que a tpa durante o ciclo e uma obrigatoriedade , outros dizem que nao se deve fazer tpa`s durante o ciclo..
pois ... em relacao aos nitratos o que podera ter originado esta subida ? troquei a bocado o filter bag pois estava todo castanho , muito sujo mesmo , lavei varias vezes e nao saiu , por isso optei por trocar por um novo ... na mesma divisoria onde tenho o saco amanha vou aspirar , pois tem o fundo bastante sujo tambem ... 

o que acham disto ? qual sera a causa da subida de nitrato ? a como resolver ja de raiz ? ja estive a pensar fazer um refugio de macro algas .. sera solucao ? 

peco desculpa por tanta pergunta mas .. 

se poderem ajudar agradeco .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## karan bhaskar trivedi

ola ricardo,
ta muito fixe

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, o filter bag vai andar sempre a ficar assim, convem lavar de 3 em 3 dias.
Comprar novos não é solução, se não não ganhas para sacos :yb624:  eu lavo os meus com a lavadora de alta pressão, ha tambem quem meta na maquina de roupa sem detergente... mais não sei..
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Antes não havia filter bags...
Como é que se fazia? Não faço ideia...

São apenas uma maçada... e se calhar são mais uma fonte de problemas que o contrário...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> ola ricardo,
> ta muito fixe


obrigado .. e espero que me corra tudo bem ..  :Smile: 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas, o filter bag vai andar sempre a ficar assim, convem lavar de 3 em 3 dias.
> Comprar novos não é solução, se não não ganhas para sacos eu lavo os meus com a lavadora de alta pressão, ha tambem quem meta na maquina de roupa sem detergente... mais não sei..
> Abraço


boas , 
pois , lavar de 3 em 3 dias ... eu costumo lavar de 2 em 2 semanas  :Whistle:  ... dai ter ficado tao encardido que a sujidade ja nao saiu ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boa tarde
> 
> Antes não havia filter bags...
> Como é que se fazia? Não faço ideia...
> 
> São apenas uma maçada... e se calhar são mais uma fonte de problemas que o contrário...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


boas , 

sim o filter bag , poderá ser uma macada , mas é uma ajuda a reter aquelas particulas que andam na agua , coma ajuda da divisoria da sump retem se ali alguma sujidade , que assim e mais facil de retirar .. 
agora se tem mais pros do que contras ... tambem nao sei , mas se houverem mais opinioes talvez de para tirar mais algumas conclusoes ..  :Smile: 
pedro em relacao aos nitratos altos , podera ter a ver com o filter bag  ? ou será melhor uma tpa ? 

obrigado pelo comentario . 
cumprimentos

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, acho que ja devias ter feito a TPA á muito tempo.
E também que deves depois continuar a fazer todas as semanas.

As macro-algas e Mangues consomem nitratos mas são uma solução a muito longo prazo e não conseguem remover grande quantidade de nitratos. 

O filterbag retem matéria organica que liberta nitritos e nitratos.
Exprimenta não usar durante uns tempos, ou entao limpar constantemente.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Viva, acho que ja devias ter feito a TPA á muito tempo.
> E também que deves depois continuar a fazer todas as semanas.
> 
> As macro-algas e Mangues consomem nitratos mas são uma solução a muito longo prazo e não conseguem remover grande quantidade de nitratos. 
> 
> O filterbag retem matéria organica que liberta nitritos e nitratos.
> Exprimenta não usar durante uns tempos, ou entao limpar constantemente.


boas, 
vou fazer uma tpa , aspirar a sump , e comecar a fazer tpa`s ... 
o filter bag , tambem tenho de limpar mais vezes ... 

obrigado pela ajuda .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

ontem fiz uma tpa de 30lts .. aproveitei e aspirei a divisoria da sump onde se encontra o filterbag , e claro lavei o filter bag e aproveitei para limpar o copo de escumador que estava bastante sujo ..  
com esta tpa , desci a salinidade , estava a 1026 e ficou a 1025 ... 
noto tambem que as bombas de circulacao estao a ganhar alga coralina .. é bom sinal certo ? 
hoje vou fazer teste aos nitratos , pois é o que me esta a preocupar ... tirando isso , os valores penso estarem todos bem ... 
entretanto posto resultados e novidades .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite, 

hoje , enquanto visitava o meu amigo na loja perdi a cabeca e fiz 2 novas aquisicoes .. 
aquisicoes essas que foram : 1 pseudocheilinus hexataenia , e 1 sarcophyton spp ... 
o sarcophyton , é um coral bastante resistente e bonito , (dai o ter trazido) e o pseudocheilinus tambem é um peixe resistente e facil de manter e bastante bonito , tal como tambem tem a sua utilidade no aquario , pois ele gosta de eliminar certos parasitas nos corais e peixes ... agora so tenho de arranjar companhia ele ..
hoje se calhar ainda vou tirar umas fotos do aquario e dos habitantes e amanha postarei aqui .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

venho actualizar isto com umas fotos ... pois ontem entreti me a tirar umas fotos , elas estao uma bocado feinhas , mas nao sei se e da maquina ou do fotografo .. (parto de principio que seja do fotografo, embora a maquina tambem esteja mais do que ultrapassada)...

vista geral:



"casa das maquinas" depois de limpa :



vista da lateral:



o sarcophyton : 



a salarias ramosus :



o pseudocheilinus hexataenia:





os ocellaris :



bem por agora é tudo ... durante o fim de semana possivelmente farei testes a agua a ver como corre a coisa ...
para a semana estou a pensar reforcar a equipa de limpeza , com uns nassarios , eremitas patas azuis, e o resto ainda estou a pensar quais serao ..
se houver sugestoes para o reforco da equipa de limpeza melhor  e sempre bem vinda uma ajuda e umas sugestoes .. 

quando houver novidades volto a postar ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

hoje vou fazer testes a agua para confirmar se esta tudo bem ... e amanha vou fazer um bom reforco da equipa de limpeza , neste momento tenho , 2 eremitas patas verdes , 4 eremitas patas brancas , e 1 turbo ...
 o que me sugerem agora para ficar com uma boa equipa de limpeza ? 
se alguem poder ajudar agradeco .. 

cumprimentos ...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> bom dia , 
> 
> hoje vou fazer testes a agua para confirmar se esta tudo bem ... e amanha vou fazer um bom reforco da equipa de limpeza , neste momento tenho , 2 eremitas patas verdes , 4 eremitas patas brancas , e 1 turbo ...
>  o que me sugerem agora para ficar com uma boa equipa de limpeza ? 
> se alguem poder ajudar agradeco .. 
> 
> cumprimentos ...


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Cerites e Nassários.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo
> 
> Cerites e Nassários.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


boas , 
desde ja obrigado pela resposta ... 
e quantos cerites e nassarios ? 
eremitas chegarao os que tenho ? 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ricardo,

Olha que com esse volume não convém perder a cabeça muitas vezes!

Em relação à escolha do _pseudocheilinus hexataenia_ devo dizer-te que não foi a melhor opção. Esse peixe pode tornar-se bastante agressivo e não o apanhas facilmente. Mas o pior para mim é que esse peixe é um voraz predador não dando a mínima hipótese à fauna de mini-crustáceos do aquário, que eu tanto aprecio...

Outra dica: Num sistema de recife o segredo está na meticulosa e rigorosa rotina de limpeza. Ainda mais se tens filtração mecânica, essa rotina tem de ser sempre cumprida caso contrário acabas com nitratos e algas. Vejo os teus vidros com bastantes algas. Deves limpar o mais regularmente possível para não acumular detritos. 

Gosto muito do Layout!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Olha que com esse volume não convém perder a cabeça muitas vezes!
> 
> Em relação à escolha do _pseudocheilinus hexataenia_ devo dizer-te que não foi a melhor opção. Esse peixe pode tornar-se bastante agressivo e não o apanhas facilmente. Mas o pior para mim é que esse peixe é um voraz predador não dando a mínima hipótese à fauna de mini-crustáceos do aquário, que eu tanto aprecio...
> 
> Outra dica: Num sistema de recife o segredo está na meticulosa e rigorosa rotina de limpeza. Ainda mais se tens filtração mecânica, essa rotina tem de ser sempre cumprida caso contrário acabas com nitratos e algas. Vejo os teus vidros com bastantes algas. Deves limpar o mais regularmente possível para não acumular detritos. 
> 
> Gosto muito do Layout!
> ...


boas , 

desde ja obrigado pelo comentario .. 

em relacao ao pseudocheilinus hexataenia , foi me dito que nao traria problemas , sei é que nao pode ser misturado com outras especies de wrasses (penso estar bem escrito) , contudo é um peixe bonito e com a sua utilidade , pois pelo que tenho lido é um peixe que se alimenta de parasitas , tanto de peixes como de corais ... agora em relacao aos mini crustacios , esta se a referir a que mini crustacios ? (peco desculpa pela minha ignorancia) ... 

em relacao a manutencao do aquario , aquelas algas nos vidros praticamente ja nao existem .. e tambem vou colocar uma equipa de limpeza em condicoes... a manutencao admito que tenho sido um pouco negligente e sei que é uma coisa a corrigir ... 

muito obrigado pela dicas ... entretanto postarei novas fotos e aguardo comentario para poder corrigir possiveis problemas ..

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Refiro-me a mysis, amphipods, copepods, etc... São seres de pequeno tamanho que colonizam as rochas dos nossos tanques. Existem muitos mais, num sistema equilibrado e sem predadores são aos milhares entre as rochas, fornecendo alimento constante aos nossos corais. Na presença de um predador como esse... vai ser difícil veres algum.

Se não tens algas a crescer não deves colocar muita equipa de limpeza. Na ausência de alimento esses animais têm uma morte lenta. As pessoas costumam comprar em excesso, para prevenir, e uma vez mortos voltam a comprar mais.... na minha opinião é falta de ética mas fica ao teu critério.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas,
> 
> Refiro-me a mysis, amphipods, copepods, etc... São seres de pequeno tamanho que colonizam as rochas dos nossos tanques. Existem muitos mais, num sistema equilibrado e sem predadores são aos milhares entre as rochas, fornecendo alimento constante aos nossos corais. Na presença de um predador como esse... vai ser difícil veres algum.
> 
> Se não tens algas a crescer não deves colocar muita equipa de limpeza. Na ausência de alimento esses animais têm uma morte lenta. As pessoas costumam comprar em excesso, para prevenir, e uma vez mortos voltam a comprar mais.... na minha opinião é falta de ética mas fica ao teu critério.


boas,

pois , informei me em relacao ao peixe , mas pelos vistos nao li tudo o que devia ter lido .. obrigado pelo esclarecimento ... mas tirando isso ele nao influenciará muito pois nao ? 
e em relacao a equipa de limpeza , tenho de adicionar mais alguns , pois acho que os que tenho sao insuficientes , nao tenho nenhuma praga de algas significativa , mas se olharmos bem , ve se algumas algas ....

----------


## Nuno Silva

Atenção Ricardo, algas vais ter sempre algumas, é benéfico pois servem de alimento aos animais da base da cadeia trófica. Se fores comprar mais compra turbos pois comem bem as algas das rochas e vidros.

Quanto ao peixe em questão o meu era mauzinho... e já ouvi vários relatos do mesmo mas é muito relativo.

Abraço

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

estive a "estudar" a equipa os membros da equipa de limpeza que vao reforcar a ja existente .. 

de momento tenho :

1 turbo
4 eremitas patas brancas
2 eremitas patas verdes

e a hora de almoca vou comprar : 

5 nassarios
5 cerithes
2 eremitas patas vermelhas
2 eremitas patas azuis
1 turbo

e talvez um ofiuru ... em relacao ao ofiuru estou um pouco reticente , pois nao tenho muita informacao acerca deles ... 
estes numeros baseiam se em eu nao ter muitas algas nem muita carga organica .. 
o que acham deste reforco ? estara bom assim ?  

se poderem dar uma opiniao ...  :Smile:  dava jeito 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

ja reforcei a equipa de limpeza , nao adicionei muitos pois nao acho necessario , mas se vir que mais tarde e preciso faco um novo "reforco" ... 
bem, aqui vai a lista de vivos do meu aquario :

3 - turbos
6 - nassarios
2 - eremitas patas verdes
4 - eremitas patas brancas
1 - eremita patas azuis
1 - eremita patas vermelhas

1 - salarias ramosus
1 - Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
2 - Amphiprion ocellaris

1 - sarcophyton spp

ainda hoje quando sair do trabalho espero ter tempo para fazer testes a agua , e dar uma limpeza na sump ... e possivel mente tirar umas fotos para verem como esta a correr a coisa ...  :Smile:  

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia ,

ontem perdi um tempinho e fiz testes a agua , penso que esta tudo normal excepto o nitrato , os resultados foram :

temperatura - 25.5º
salinidade - 1025
ph - 8.2
kh - 10
no3 - 20
po4 - 0
nh3 - 0
no2 - 0
mg - 1280
ca - 420

retirei o filter bag , pois penso que o nitrato poderá tambem ter a ver com a materia organica la retida , aspirei a sump , fiz uma tpa de 20lts ... 
ontem reparei tambem que tenho algumas algas , nada que me pareca significativo, sao umas algas com de tinto (bourdeaux) , possivelmente hoje vou colocar uma cerithes, a ver se o mal nao se alastra (apesar de serem poucas) ... 
vou tambem trocar a bomba sunsun 102b por uma tunze 6045 ... 

bem por agora é tudo ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Ricardo, Fazes as TPA com que água? pode ser daí o teu problema. Faz testes a esse água.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas,
> 
> Ricardo, Fazes as TPA com que água? pode ser daí o teu problema. Faz testes a esse água.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Nuno Silva


boas , 

faco as tpa com agua de osmose ,por isso penso nao ser daí o problema dos nitratos ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite, 

ate agora tem corrido tudo bem , os parametros da agua estao bons , os peixes estao bons , a equipa de limpeza esta a fazer bem o seu "trabalho" , mas ... 
bem , de a dois ou tres dias para cá, tenho reparado que um dos ocellaris tem a barbatana de cauda toda "ratada" , ate que hoje esta bem pior , hoje quando reparei ele praticamente nao tem a barbatana da cauda , mas esta a comer bem e sempre de um lado para o outro , a unica coisa e praticamente nao ter cauda ... ... alguem me saberá dizer porque será ? 
é que todo o "sistema" parece estar a seguir o seu rumo lindamente ... os peixes estao todos bem , excepto este ... 
se alguem poder ajudar a perceber a causa disto ... sera alguma doenca ou sera outra coisa ? ... 

se alguem poder dar uma ajudinha agradeco ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Bem, partindo do principio que está tudo bem com o sistema e que o peixe está em boas condições de saúde (uma vez que se alimenta normalmente) inclino-me para a hipótese de ser o outro amphiprion que seja a causa do desaparecimento dessa barbatana. 

Eles dão-se bem?Notas algumas lutas entre eles?E o six-line?porta-se bem?

Caso sejam problemas bacterianos (geralmente causam esse tipo de patologias) será sinal que alguma coisa não está bem no teu aquário. Os tratamentos não são propriamente fáceis de aplicar (eu nunca apliquei nem tenho conhecimentos para te orientar).


Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas,
> 
> Bem, partindo do principio que está tudo bem com o sistema e que o peixe está em boas condições de saúde (uma vez que se alimenta normalmente) inclino-me para a hipótese de ser o outro amphiprion que seja a causa do desaparecimento dessa barbatana. 
> 
> Eles dão-se bem?Notas algumas lutas entre eles?E o six-line?porta-se bem?
> 
> Caso sejam problemas bacterianos (geralmente causam esse tipo de patologias) será sinal que alguma coisa não está bem no teu aquário. Os tratamentos não são propriamente fáceis de aplicar (eu nunca apliquei nem tenho conhecimentos para te orientar).
> 
> 
> ...


boas , 
entre os 2 ocellaris nao noto nada de lutas entre eles , andam sempre juntos , e aparentemente dao se bem , ate prova em contrario ... 
o six line tambem nao vi nada de suspeito , parece me um peixe extremamente calmo em relacao oas outros ... 
so se for um problema bacteriano .. nao sei ... mas gostava de saber ... 

obrigado desde ja pela resposta .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas , 
> entre os 2 ocellaris nao noto nada de lutas entre eles , andam sempre juntos , e aparentemente dao se bem , ate prova em contrario ... 
> o six line tambem nao vi nada de suspeito , parece me um peixe extremamente calmo em relacao oas outros ... 
> so se for um problema bacteriano .. nao sei ... mas gostava de saber ... 
> 
> obrigado desde ja pela resposta .. 
> 
> cumprimentos ..


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Quando o problema è bacteriológico,as barbatanas começam por apresentar sinais de opacificação (manchas burulentas) e espalham-se pelo todo...se estão transparentes e è só metade,è sinal que quando estás de costas alguém o ataca  :yb624: ...especialmente na hora do ir deitar. 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo
> 
> Quando o problema è bacteriológico,as barbatanas começam por apresentar sinais de opacificação (manchas burulentas) e espalham-se pelo todo...se estão transparentes e è só metade,è sinal que quando estás de costas alguém o ataca ...especialmente na hora do ir deitar. 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


boas , 

ele nao tem nem teve  manchas em nenhuma parte do corpo ... 
bem ... e quem será que o ataca ? será o outro ocellaris ? 

obrigado desde ja pela resposta .. 

cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas , 
> 
> ele nao tem nem teve  manchas em nenhuma parte do corpo ... 
> bem ... e quem será que o ataca ? será o outro ocellaris ? 
> 
> obrigado desde ja pela resposta .. 
> 
> cumprimentos


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Bem me parecia...fica à coca e vais acabar por ver o autor.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo
> 
> Bem me parecia...fica à coca e vais acabar por ver o autor.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


obrigado pela ajuda  :Smile: 

vou ter de fazer umas sentinelas ao aquario a ver quem será que anda a fazer dieta de barbatanas ..  :Smile: 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

ca venho eu com mais uma duvida    ..

em relacao ao ocellaris , continuo na mesma pois ainda nao apanhei o culpado em flagrante ... vamos ver se o apanho .... 

bem , e ontem fiz uma nova aquisicao , comprei um briareum sp (verde) , como estava com pressa pu lo em cima de uma rocha (sem colar) e fui a minha vida , umas horitas depois voltei e fui para o colar e .. onde esta ele ? andava a passear pelo aquario com a corrente ... escolhi o sitio para ele e colei o , mas ainda nao vi os polipos dele sairem .. terá sido por ter andado aos trambulhoes pelo aquario que ele ainda nao mostrou os polipos ? ou estara ainda a ambientar se ? 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Ricardo,

É devido a ambas as hipóteses... tens de ter paciência e esperar.

Abraço

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> É devido a ambas as hipóteses... tens de ter paciência e esperar.
> 
> Abraço


boas , 

nuno , mais uma vez obrigado por teres respondido a minha duvida ... 
ontem a noite o coral ja comecou a mostrar alguns polipos..

cumprimentos ..

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Ricardo, como é que se tem dado a Salária?
A nivel de algas achas que tem ajudado muito a limpa-las?
Ela consegue apanhar aquelas algas de veludo pequenas (1-2mm) ou so as maiores?

E os occelaris têm andado bem? (fazem simbiose com o sarcophyton ?)

Cumprimentos.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Viva Ricardo, como é que se tem dado a Salária?
> A nivel de algas achas que tem ajudado muito a limpa-las?
> Ela consegue apanhar aquelas algas de veludo pequenas (1-2mm) ou so as maiores?
> 
> E os occelaris têm andado bem? (fazem simbiose com o sarcophyton ?)
> 
> Cumprimentos.


boas,

a salarias ramosus tem se dado lindamente , nao e um peixe de extrema beleza mas e um peixe bastante util no aquario ... a minha salarias agora ja nao tem tantas algas para comer mas mesmo assim anda sempre de volta da rocha e do vidro traseiro a mordiscar ..  tem tambem uma particularidade bastante propria , que sempre que me aproximo, ela esta sempre a seguir os meus movimentos , sempre atenta a tudo , comforme eu me mexo ela mexe o pescoco para onde eu estou , as vezes faz me lembrar um cao  :Smile: 
portanto eu relacao a tua pergunta , apesar de ser ainda ser bastante inexperiente nos salgados , eu acho que a salarias e uma excelente aquisicao, sem duvida ... 
os ocellaris estao bem tirando umas dentadas que um deu na barbatana caudal do outro , mas ainda nao fizeram simbiose com o sarcophyton .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia ,

venho por aqui uma actualizacao do desenvolmimento do aquario , mas so postarei fotos mais logo ... 

bem , em relacao a barbatana caudal do ocellaris ja descobri o culpado ... o outro  ocellaris !! 

os valores da agua , estatudo normal excepto o nitrato que anda na casa dos 10 ... 

o coral briareum ja esta a mostrar os seus polipos mas ainda so mostrou cerca de metade ... 

e adquiri 2 novos habitantes para o meu aquario que foram : 

1 - royal gramma (este foi a pedido da esposa ) ... 

1 - ctenochaetus strigosus

o ctenochaetus strigosus , para mim acho um peixe bastante bonito , é extremamente pacifico e um bom comedor de algas ... 
o royal gramma , foi a pedido da esposa , é um peixe bonito mas sem utilidade no aquario , coloquei o apenas pelo aspecto decorativo .. 

a ver se logo coloco fotos .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite , 

vou deixar aqui umas fotos ... como sempre com pouca qualidade pois a maquina tambem nao permite mais .... 

se houver opinioes ou sugestoes para melhorar , desde ja agradeco e sao bastante bem vindas ...

o aspecto geral :






o sarcophyton :




o briareum :




salarias (de volta das algas do vidro) :




o royal gramma :




os ocellaris e a salarias :




o ctenochaetus strigosus :






o briareum ja esta mais ambientado mas ainda nao tem os polipos todos de fora e a cor ainda nao esta a 100% ... 
o royal gramma esta bem ambientado , parece que ja esta ca a meses ... 
o ctenochaetus strigosus ja se esta a ambientar bem , ainda se assusta um pouco mas nada de especial , e ja esta a comer , tanto as algas da rocha como comida em flocos e artemis ... 

por hoje e tudo ... venham dai as opinioes e sugestoes ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

como as cianos estao a aparecer (ainda poucas) , decidi reforcar a equipa de limpeza com 6 cerithes ... 

adquiri tambem 2 lysmata amboinensis

entretanto posto umas fotos novas .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

ontem fiz testes a agua e os resultados alteraram se um pouco (para pior) ...  ...

temperatura - 25.5
salinidade - 1025
ph - 8.3
kh - 9
no3 - 20
po4 - 1
no2 - 0
nh3 - 0 
ca - 420
mg - 1380

bem , o nitrato esta igual ao teste anterior , ainda nao o consegui baixar ... o po4 e que subiu ... esta a 1 .. o que o tera feito subir ? negligencia minha na manutencao ? as tpas sao poucas ....

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite , 

hoje o dia nao me esta a correr muito bem , pois o meu ctenochaetus strigosus esta a morrer , nao sei porque pois so ontem e que ele mostrou sinais de nao estar bem , comecou a ficar escondido atras das rochas e nao veio comer , hoje quando acenderam as luzes reparei que esta deitado no fundo do aquario com respiracao ofegante e sem nadar ... o que podera ter sido ? tenho o a cerca de 2 semanas e estava excelente ate ontem ... 

hoje fiz testes a agua e tenho o nivel de nitratos a 25 .. podera ser causa para a morte ? todos os outros peixes estao de perfeita saude e excelente aspecto ... 
fiz tambem uma tps de 40 lts , agora vou fazer tps de 40 lts todas as semanas ...

comprei um zoanthus com o centro verde a a volta castanho , é bastante bonito ... e para a semana estou a pensar comprar um yellow tang... poderei por o peixe a vontade ou será melhor esperar um pouco ? 

cumprimentos ...

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Ricardo, é uma pena ele parece ser um peixe muito bonito. Pode ser que ainda recupere.

Relativamente aos nitratos, eu aconselho chaetomorpha e mangues no refugio  :Wink:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Viva Ricardo, é uma pena ele parece ser um peixe muito bonito. Pode ser que ainda recupere.
> 
> Relativamente aos nitratos, eu aconselho chaetomorpha e mangues no refugio


boas , 

infelizmente nao me parece que se safe  :Frown:  ... com muita pena minha , pois adoro o peixe ... 

é a primeira baixa que tenho num salgado ... 

em relacao aos nitratos ainda nao fiz refugio de algas , mas tenho é de reforcar as tpas , pois tenho sido bastante negligente nesse aspecto... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boa noite , 
> 
>  ... e para a semana estou a pensar comprar um yellow tang... poderei por o peixe a vontade ou será melhor esperar um pouco ? 
> 
> cumprimentos ...


Olá Ricardo

Até que saibas com exactidão o que se passa,não deves fazer mais nenhuma aquisição...com prejuizo de uma nova vida.
O peixe se não apresentar nada em barbatanas e epiderme,poderá acontecer ser stress; alimento inadequado;pouco oxigénio;muito gás carbónico.
De qualquer dos modos,pelo comportamento e se houver inflamação da base das nadadeiras,principalmemte as peitorais (sem quer ser alarmista),podemos estar em presença de "Itiozoose",que também ataca os peixes marinhos e doença bastante contagiosa...razão pela qual não deves introduzir mais nada,até teres certezas.
Aguarda ainda por outas opiniões.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Olá Ricardo
> 
> Até que saibas com exactidão o que se passa,não deves fazer mais nenhuma aquisição...com prejuizo de uma nova vida.
> O peixe se não apresentar nada em barbatanas e epiderme,poderá acontecer ser stress; alimento inadequado;pouco oxigénio;muito gás carbónico.
> De qualquer dos modos,pelo comportamento e se houver inflamação da base das nadadeiras,principalmemteas peitorais (sem quer ser alarmista),podemos estar em presença de "Itiozoose",que também ataca os peixes marinhos e doença bastante contagiosa...razão pela qual não deves introduzir mais nada,até teres certezas.
> Aguarda ainda por outas opiniões.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


boas , 

desde ja obrigado por ter respondido .. 

eu penso que poderá ter sido por causa da alimentacao , pois nunca o vi comer granulado nem artemia , apenas mordiscava as rochas e muito raramente tocava em nori ... 
possivelmente eu deveria ter uma alimentacao mais variada .. e é uma coisa que vou corrigir , pois quando tinha agua doce variava bastante a alimentacao , o que nao aconteceu neste caso , possivelmente devido a falta de informacao da minha parte ... 

tenho bastante pena , pois e um peixe que gosto bastante ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas ,

o peixe acabou por morrer , penso que a explicacao mais plausivel terá a ver com ele se alimentar mal ... 

todos os outros peixes , invertebrados e corais estao de plena saude ..

ontem fiz o teste de nitratos e consegui baixar para 10 e o ph esta a 8 ..

as lampadas que tenho na calha nao serao as melhores certamente , e por isso estou a pensar trocar , estou a pensar e talvez coloque 2 x ati blue plus + 2 x ati aquablue spezial .. 
tambem estive a ver as lampadas korallen-zucht , estas lampadas sao boas ? 
que lampadas aconselham para a minha calha ? 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Em relação aos nitratos pelo que percebi fazes a agua das tpas com osmose+sal, experimenta fazer o teste NO3 a essa agua antes de a meteres no aquário. Como outros colegas já te disseram não adquiria nada para o aquário sem primeiro descobrir e resolver esta situação, como vês tens esse problema quase desde o inicio  da montagem, o NO3 anda sempre perto dos 20 e acredita que isso faz toda a diferença para a saúde e bem estar do aquário e dos seus habitantes, se não resolveres essa situação dentro em breve ( infelizmente) irás ter mais dissabores.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Em relação aos nitratos pelo que percebi fazes a agua das tpas com osmose+sal, experimenta fazer o teste NO3 a essa agua antes de a meteres no aquário. Como outros colegas já te disseram não adquiria nada para o aquário sem primeiro descobrir e resolver esta situação, como vês tens esse problema quase desde o inicio  da montagem, o NO3 anda sempre perto dos 20 e acredita que isso faz toda a diferença para a saúde e bem estar do aquário e dos seus habitantes, se não resolveres essa situação dentro em breve ( infelizmente) irás ter mais dissabores.


boas , 

desde ja obrigado pelo comentario .. 

o problema dos nitratos sempre foi a falta de tpas , coisa que estou a resolver , pois estou a fazer tpas semanais de 30 lts , e neste momento ja desceram para 10 .... 
agora com a continuacao espero que vao manter se assim ou mais baixos ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

hoje a hora de almoco fui a casa e estranhei a salarias ramosus nao vir logo ao vidro "espreitar" , olhei e ela estava junto ao areao e reparei que esta mais clara , esta com uma cor esbranquicada, será que se passa alguma coisa ? é que no fim de semana morreu me o ctenochaetus strigosus ... 
possivelmente terei algum problema no aquario certo ? 

fiz a bocado os testes e sao estes os resultados : 

temperatura - 25.5
salinidade - 1025
kh - 7
ph - 8
no3 - 10
po4 - 0.1
nh3 - 0
no2 - 0
mg - 1140
ca - 460

parece me estar tudo bem , será alguma bacteria que esta a afectar os peixes ? 
os outros estao bem , (aparentemente)

se alguem poder dar uma ajuda agradeco .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

bem , acho que estou com um belo problema no aquario ....  :Frown: 

depois da morte repentina do ctenochaetus strigosus .... 

a salarias para mim nao passa de hoje , esta toda esbranquicada , respirar ofegante , e junto a areia ... 

os ocellaris tambem estao a ficar esquisitos , estao muito parados , ofegantes , um nadar um pouco descordenado , comer pouco , e parece que estao com uma coisa tipo pele branca ou algo semelhante .... 

o gramma loreto tambem esta muito escondido so sai para comer , mas esta um pouco magro ...

o unico peixe que nao tem sintomas nenhuns e parece estar bem é o six line wrasse .... os lysmata amboinensis tambem estao aparente bem ... os corais tambem nao aparentam ter nada .... 

os parametros da agua estao todos normais (post de ontem) , temperatura e salinidade tambem ... 

será algum parasita ?   

será oodinium ? 

será cryptocaryon ? 

bem , ja estou mentalizado para o pior , infelizmente  :Frown:  ... 

se alguem poder dar uma ajudinha a entar perceber o que é isto ou o que se estar a passar .... agradeco .. 

cumprimentos ...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Quais são os sintomas que apresentam ? Podes tirar alguma foto que nos possa ajudar a identificar a causa ?

Abraço !

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Viva,
> 
> Quais são os sintomas que apresentam ? Podes tirar alguma foto que nos possa ajudar a identificar a causa ?
> 
> Abraço !


boas , 

logo posso tirar foto , mas a minha maquina e muito fraquinha ... 

os sintomas e estarem a ficar muito parados , estao a comer pouco comparado com o que comiam antes , e tem muitas pintinhas brancas e parece uma "pele" ou uma "baba" a sair das escamas ...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Vê aqui algumas doenças possíveis...
http://www.reefforum.net/f4/quarente...90/#post156935

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas , 
> 
> bem , acho que estou com um belo problema no aquario .... 
> 
> depois da morte repentina do ctenochaetus strigosus .... 
> 
> a salarias para mim nao passa de hoje , esta toda esbranquicada , respirar ofegante , e junto a areia ... 
> 
> os ocellaris tambem estao a ficar esquisitos , estao muito parados , ofegantes , um nadar um pouco descordenado , comer pouco , e parece que estao com uma coisa tipo pele branca ou algo semelhante .... 
> ...


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Infelismente e conforme te referi na minha intervenção anterior,o pior está a acontecer (Ictiozoose).
Podes ainda em àqua de quarentena,utilizares antibiòticos nos peixes que ainda estão vivos...e pouco mais poderás fazer...pois não se conhece tratamento específico...só se sabe que doença è de origem virótica.
Podes usar "Amoxicilina" em comprimidos e depois esmagados a pó e misturar na àgua,ou ainda "Eritramicina" em pó...tudo à venda em qualquer farmácia.
A doença não ataca corais nem invertebrados.
Com o tratamento vai fazendo TPAs e adicionando novas doses...tudo era preferível acontecer no àqua,pois os peixes estão fragilizados e todo e qualquer stress só irá agravar.
No final do tratamento podes sempre repor as bactérias que irás perder...uma nota:se tiveres carvão activo,pára.
Espero vás a tempo de salvar o restante.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boa tarde
> 
> Vê aqui algumas doenças possíveis...
> http://www.reefforum.net/f4/quarente...90/#post156935
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


boas , 

ja tinha lido esse artigo ... e dai ter suspeitas dessas duas doencas ... (Cryptocaryon irritans ou Amyloodinium ocellatum)

eu nao tenho é a certeza de qual é .. ja procurei na galeria de imagens do google a ver se via melhor o aspecto e nao consegui identificar correcta e esclarecedoramente ...

entre as 2 qual a que induz a morte mais rapidamente ? e que ja vai ser o 2 peixe a morrer , e so agora se esta a notar alguns sintomas nos peixes .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Ricardo dá tb uma vista de olhos aqui:

http://www.reefforum.net/f22/oodiniu...do-veludo-217/

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo
> 
> Infelismente e conforme te referi na minha intervenção anterior,o pior está a acontecer (Ictiozoose).
> Podes ainda em àqua de quarentena,utilizares antibiòticos nos peixes que ainda estão vivos...e pouco mais poderás fazer...pois não se conhece tratamento específico...só se sabe que doença è de origem virótica.
> Podes usar "Amoxicilina" em comprimidos e depois esmagados a pó e misturar na àgua,ou ainda "Eritramicina" em pó...tudo à venda em qualquer farmácia.
> A doença não ataca corais nem invertebrados.
> Com o tratamento vai fazendo TPAs e adicionando novas doses...tudo era preferível acontecer no àqua,pois os peixes estão fragilizados e todo e qualquer stress só irá agravar.
> No final do tratamento podes sempre repor as bactérias que irás perder...uma nota:se tiveres carvão activo,pára.
> Espero vás a tempo de salvar o restante.
> ...


boas , 

jorge , mais uma vez obrigado por ter deixado a sua opiniao ..

estive a ler num forum brasileiro e o sintoma de nao comer e estar junto ao fundo e tambem sintoma de Ictiozoose ... 

tenho um problema que é nao ter aquario de quarentena/hospital , e para conseguir apanhar o six line e o gramma loreto tinha de tirar a rocha toda , os unicos que consigo apanhar sao os ocellaris ... 

o Ictiozoose nao afecta corais nem invertebrados , certo ? 
dai eles estarem bem .... 

bem , quando chegar a casa vou tirar umas fotos para tentar identificar melhor ... 

qual tera sido a causa disto ? (se for Ictiozoose (que podera ser))

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo dá tb uma vista de olhos aqui:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/f22/oodiniu...do-veludo-217/


boas , 

ja li esse artigo ... 

tambem poderá ser .. 

mas eu vou tentar tirar umas fotos decentes para poder identificar , mas a maquina e fraquinha e nao sei se dara ... 

obrigado ..

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

> e para conseguir apanhar o six line e o gramma loreto tinha de tirar a rocha toda , os unicos que consigo apanhar sao os ocellaris ...


Experimenta apanhá-los à noite. Aproveita a escuridão e com uma pequena lanterna e alguma paciência, consegues.

Fica bem!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas , 
> 
> ja li esse artigo ... 
> 
> tambem poderá ser .. 
> 
> mas eu vou tentar tirar umas fotos decentes para poder identificar , mas a maquina e fraquinha e nao sei se dara ... 
> 
> obrigado ..
> ...


Viva Ricardo,

Eu aposto em Oodinium ou Brooklynella (esse muco que relatas pode estar correlacionado com Oodinium ou Brooklynella).

A Brooklynella também é conhecida pela "doença nos palhaços" por ser mais usual o seu aparecimento nestes peixes.

Podes ver de seguida 2 fotos com um peixe infectado por Brooklynella:

Brooklynella1.jpg

Brooklynella-2.jpg


Esses parasitas apareceram porque um dos peixes já seria portador do mesmo.

 O ciclo de "ataque" do Brooklynella é muito mais rápido que o Oodimium e este por sua vez é bastante mais agressivo que Cryptocarium.

O tratamento reconhecido como mais eficaz é o cobre ou verde malaquite, contudo a aplicação dos mesmos tem de ser feita fora do aquário principal (porque matam invertebrados, corais e toda a microfauna residente na RV).

Eu diria que é de apostar na alimentação (alho, vitaminas e spirulina) e se conseguires apanhar os peixes (terás de apanhar todos) , poderias apostar num tratamento que referi.

Vai para já dando noticias (e não coloques mais nenhum peixe nos proximos 1-2 meses) !

Alguma coisa "apita".

Abraço !

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Viva Ricardo,
> 
> Eu aposto em Oodinium ou Brooklynella (esse muco que relatas pode estar correlacionado com Oodinium ou Brooklynella).
> 
> A Brooklynella também é conhecida pela "doença nos palhaços" por ser mais usual o seu aparecimento nestes peixes.
> 
> Podes ver de seguida 2 fotos com um peixe infectado por Brooklynella:
> 
> Brooklynella1.jpg
> ...


boas , 

gonçalo , essa foi certeira ! pelas imagens parece me ser exactamente isso !! 

infelismente , ja nao vai ser preciso tirar os peixes , pois ontem cheguei a casa e o unico sobrevivente ate agora e o six line ... 

em 3 dias merreram me 4 peixes , mas os corais e invertebrados estao aparentemente bem ... 

sendo essa a causa (o que tenho praticamente a certeza)durante cerca de 2 meses nao colocarei peixes certo ? 

e corais e invertebrados ? 

desde ja o meu obrigado pela ajuda na identificacao deste problema ..

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas , 
> 
> gonçalo , essa foi certeira ! pelas imagens parece me ser exactamente isso !! 
> 
> infelismente , ja nao vai ser preciso tirar os peixes , pois ontem cheguei a casa e o unico sobrevivente ate agora e o six line ... 
> 
> em 3 dias merreram me 4 peixes , mas os corais e invertebrados estao aparentemente bem ... 
> 
> sendo essa a causa (o que tenho praticamente a certeza)durante cerca de 2 meses nao colocarei peixes certo ? 
> ...


Viva Ricardo,

De facto pela velocidade das mortes so poderá ser mesmo Brooklynella ou Oodinium (também faz a pele dos peixes parecer "aveludada").

Como ninguém tem a certeza de qual a causa o melhor será esperar cerca de 60 dias sem a colocação de nenhum peixe.

Esta descansado em relação aos invertebrados e corais (o virus não os ataca).

Foi azar  :Icon Cry:  , mas são mesmo coisas que acontecem a quem anda neste hobby.

Mais alguma coisa que necessites não hesites.

Abraço !  :SbOk:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Viva Ricardo,
> 
> De facto pela velocidade das mortes so poderá ser mesmo Brooklynella ou Oodinium (também faz a pele dos peixes parecer "aveludada").
> 
> Como ninguém tem a certeza de qual a causa o melhor será esperar cerca de 60 dias sem a colocação de nenhum peixe.
> 
> Esta descansado em relação aos invertebrados e corais (o virus não os ataca).
> 
> Foi azar  , mas são mesmo coisas que acontecem a quem anda neste hobby.
> ...


boas , 

pois , as mortes foram muito rapidas e practicamente sem aviso previo ... por sorte e por aquario ainda ser novo nao tinha muitos peixes .. 

agora possivelmente o six line tambem sofrerá com isto .. 

ficarei apenas com os invertebrados e corais ... possivelmente durantes estes cerca de 60 dias adicionarei um coral ou dois .. nao havera problema pois nao ? 

mais uma vez obrigado pela disponibilidade em esclarecer e ajudar neste problema , e espero de futuro tambem umas opinioes em relacao ao desenvolvimento do aquario  :Smile: 

obrigado .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Durante o periodo de quarentena podes por corais. O unico risco que vejo é colocares algum coral que venha de um aquário que tenha o parasita e desta forma ele é reintroduzido no teu aquário (o parasita circula na coluna de água).

Abraço !

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Durante o periodo de quarentena podes por corais. O unico risco que vejo é colocares algum coral que venha de um aquário que tenha o parasita e desta forma ele é reintroduzido no teu aquário (o parasita circula na coluna de água).
> 
> Abraço !


boas , 

se comprar algum coral será numa loja , e ele nesse aquario so tem corais ... penso que nao haverá problema ... 

cumprimentos ... e obrigado

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas , 
> 
> se comprar algum coral será numa loja , e ele nesse aquario so tem corais ... penso que nao haverá problema ... 
> 
> cumprimentos ... e obrigado


Depende se o aquário de corais está, ou não , ligado ao aquário de peixes  :SbSourire2:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Depende se o aquário de corais está, ou não , ligado ao aquário de peixes


nao , é so mesmo de corais ...  :Smile:  

os peixes estao nas baterias , o de corais nao esta ligado aos peixes ..

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite ,

bem , houve um sobrevivente no aquario , parece que o six line wrasse aguentou a brooklynella ...

ja nao tem nada nas escamas , esta a comer melhor do que nunca e bastante activo ...

com esta "brincadeira" perdi 2 ocellaris , 1 salarias ramosus , 1 ctenochaetus strigosus e 1 gramma loreto ... estava eu a pensar que de peixes estava practicamente completo , pois so ia por mais uns 2 peixes .... 

os invertebrados e corais esta tudo bem , agora e so esperar 1 ou 2 meses para voltar a por peixes ... durante esse tempo possivelmente colocarei um ou dois corais , e estou a pensar adquirir um uv de 15w , possivelmente alimentado por uma bomba de 600lts que aqui tenho... 

a compra do uv e um equipamento importante , ou mais vale guardar o dinheiro ? as opinioes dividem se neste assunto ... se poderem dar a vossa opiniao agradeco ... 

agora estou a utilizar carvao da korallen-zucht , e nota se uma melhoriana cor da agua .. 

cumprimentos a todos  ...

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Eu recomendo o UV...já usava em água doce e estou novamente a usar no novo Reef!! Ajudar a controlar muitas doenças, ainda agora me ajudou a controlar uns pontos brancos nos peixes!! E além do mais a àgua fica muito mais cristalina pois elimina as algas em suspensão na água!
Também se fala do ozonizador, mas acho-o muito pouco seguro e os resultados são semelhantes aos do uso do UV, bem mais facil!

Não te esqueças de usar uma bomba com baixo caudal...eu tenho uma aquabee (a mais fraquinha de todas).

Cumps
Joao

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas,
> 
> Eu recomendo o UV...já usava em água doce e estou novamente a usar no novo Reef!! Ajudar a controlar muitas doenças, ainda agora me ajudou a controlar uns pontos brancos nos peixes!! E além do mais a àgua fica muito mais cristalina pois elimina as algas em suspensão na água!
> Também se fala do ozonizador, mas acho-o muito pouco seguro e os resultados são semelhantes aos do uso do UV, bem mais facil!
> 
> Não te esqueças de usar uma bomba com baixo caudal...eu tenho uma aquabee (a mais fraquinha de todas).
> 
> Cumps
> Joao


boas ,  

obrigado pela resposta ... 

no meu caso nao e so para clarificar , mas e mais para controlo de pequenos organismos (inclusive doencas)e algas em suspensao , mas claro que da sempre uma ajuda na tranparencia da agua ... 

estive a ler um artigo publicado por julio maceira aqui no forum sobre a utilizacao do uv , e parece me ser uma boa aquisicao , traz inumeros beneficios para o aquario .. aproveitei e o exemplo desse artigo em que o exemplo e um aquario de 300lts (litragem igual a minha) , portanto facilitou me bastante , em principio vou por uv de 15w alimentado por uma bomba de 600l/h regulavel ... 

mais uma vez agradeco a resposta , 

e vamos la aguardar mais opinioes do pessoal aqui do forum a ver ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

ca venho eu com mais uma das minhas duvidas ...  :Smile:  

em relacao a adicao de kalk , será melhor eu comecar a fazer adicao ? 

quais as vantagens ? 

estive a ver reactores e dispensadores de kalk ... qual será melhor ? 

aguardo respostas , pois em relacao a isto estou bastante indeciso .. 

obrigado ... cumprimentos ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

venho por aqui a actualizacao deste mes e meio ... 

depois da brooklynela ter surtido os seus efeitos , e apenas ter sobrevivido o six line wrasse , estes dias pus uma salarias ramosus , pois estava a precisar de uma limpeza nas rochas em certas zonas .. 

durante este tempo coloquei alguns corais , que foram : 

discossoma sp (vermelhos)
zoanthus sp (verde no centro castanho a volta)
montipora confusa
clavularia sp (azul)

em relacao a equipamentos , comprei um uv da tmc o vecton 300 , e um dispensador de kalk da tunze ... 

ontem fiz testes a agua e os valores foram : 

ph-8
kh-8
no2-0
no3-10
nh3-0
po4-0.1
mg-1180
ca-420

bem , por agora penso que esta tudo descrito , falta é uma actualizacao de fotos , coisa que farei estes dias ... 

cumprimentos ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite , 

bem , vou por aqui umas fotos da evolucao do aquario .. 

espero as vossas opinioes e sugestoes ... 

geral:





salarias ramosus:



six line wrasse:



montipora confusa:



zoanthus:



lysmata amboinensis:



sarcophyton:



briaerum:



clavularia:



discossoma:



agora venho pedir tambem uma ajuda a identificar estas algas que tem aparecido...







a da ultima foto esta com pessima qualidade mas nao deu para tirar melhor devido ao sitio ... 

ainda nao retirei estas algas porque nao sei se sao prejudiciais ou beneficas , e para isso venho pedir uma ajuda a identifica las .. 

de resto penso estar tudo a correr bem , os corais e peixes estao todos com bom aspecto , e o aquario em geral tambem ... 

por agora e tudo .. quando houver novidades postarei aqui ... 

cumprimentos a todos .. e aguardo opinioes ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

venho aqui por a actualizacao ... um coral e dois peixes .. 

o coral que adquiri agora foi um Trachyphyllia geoffroyi verde .. 

e peixes foram um Zebrasoma flavescens e um Elacatinus oceanops ... 

o Elacatinus oceanops vai ter companhia pois assim que chegarem mais a loja comprarei outro ... 

ontem fiz testes a agua e os resultados foram : 

ph - 8 
kh - 7
no2 - 0
no3 - 5
po4 - 0 
nh3 - 0
ca - 460
mg - 1140

mais logo vou tirar umas fotos ao que me parece ser nudibranquios .. e espero entao uma ajuda para confirmar .. 
se forem nudibranquios estou a pensar adquirir um Halichoeres chrysus .. 

por agora e tudo .. logo ponho umas fotos e espero uma ajuda entao a identificar se sempre serao nudibranquios .. 

cumprimentos a todos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

venho por aqui uma actualizacao e pedir uma ajuda , pois a minha montipora confusa penso que nao esta bem , ou melhor nao esta bem de certeza ... 

ontem reparei que a montipora tinha os polipos todos retraidos/para dentro , coisa que nunca tinha acontecido , reparei tambem que tem uma mancha branca , sinal de que aquela parte do coral esta morta ... 

fiz logo testes a agua e os parametros foram : 

temperatura - 26.5
salinidade - 1025
ph - 8
no3 - 5
kh - 6.7
po4 - 0.03
nh3 - 0
n02 - 0
mg - 1140
ca - 460

o fotoperiodo neste momento é de 6 horas ... 

a primeira vista parece me estar tudo bem com os parametros ... mas aguardo a vossa opiniao ... 

seguem se umas fotos de como esta o aquario : 

geral : 



lado esquerdo : 



lado direito : 



casa das maquinas : 



discossoma :



briaerum : 



clavularia : 



sarcophyton : 



zoanthus : 



zebrassoma :



Trachyphyllia geoffroyi :





e agora vem as fotos da montipora , as fotos foram tiradas ontem , como se ve na primeira foto os polipos estao todos retraidos , e na segunda foto ve se a mancha branca de uma zona do coral morto ... espero a vossa ajuda para tentar perceber a causa deste efeito no coral , e para tentar recupera lo ... 

montipora confusa (polipos retraidos)



montipora confusa (branqueamento de uma parte do coral)



aguardo entao a vossa ajuda e comentarios ... 

desde ja obrigado ... 

cumprimentos a todos ...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> bom dia 
> 
> montipora confusa (branqueamento de uma parte do coral)
> 
> 
> 
> aguardo entao a vossa ajuda e comentarios ... 
> 
> desde ja obrigado ... 
> ...


 :Olá:  Ricardo

A minha começou assim  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: ...até que se apagou...e não adiantou fragar.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Não será bicharada...tipo nudibranquicos....que atacam as montiporas?  :Admirado: 
Seja bicharada ou simples RTN, por qualquer motivo, eu dar lhe ia um banho de lugol (tropica marin pro coral cure, Coral Rx,...) para tentar evitar que o branqueamento continue a alastrar...

Podes também arranjar alguns peixes que ajudam a manter os SPS livres ou mais limpos de bicharada:
- yellow wrasse
- six line wrasse
- mandarim picturatus ou stelatus (quando tiveres o aquario mais maduro, com mais bicharada saudavel na rocha, copecods, etc...)

Cumps
Joao

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo
> 
> A minha começou assim ...até que se apagou...e não adiantou fragar.
> Fica bem
> 
> Jorge Neves


boas , 

pois ... e nao faz uma ideia do que terá sido ? 

nao queria nada perde la .. é um coral que gosto bastante .. 

vamos a ver no que dá .. 

obrigado pela resposta ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas,
> 
> Não será bicharada...tipo nudibranquicos....que atacam as montiporas? 
> Seja bicharada ou simples RTN, por qualquer motivo, eu dar lhe ia um banho de lugol (tropica marin pro coral cure, Coral Rx,...) para tentar evitar que o branqueamento continue a alastrar...
> 
> Podes também arranjar alguns peixes que ajudam a manter os SPS livres ou mais limpos de bicharada:
> - yellow wrasse
> - six line wrasse
> - mandarim picturatus ou stelatus (quando tiveres o aquario mais maduro, com mais bicharada saudavel na rocha, copecods, etc...)
> ...


boas , 

pois , nao sei nem faco ideia .. como e que se faz isso do banho em lugol ? quanto tempo é ? 

eu tenho um six line ja por causa disso ... 

obrigado por responder .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

O banho são uns 15 minutos.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> O banho são uns 15 minutos.


boas , 

entao vou comprar , e ponho num recipiente so com o liquido e durante 15 min .. certo ? 

obrigado .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Sim é à volta disso! 10 a 15minutos, dependendo do produto!
Uma boa loja de agua salgada (templo aquatico, bubbleshop,...) tem esses produtos que eu exemplifiquei! E não são caros...

Eu até costumo passar os corais por esse banho antes de entrarem no meu aquario...para diminuir a probabilidade de entrar bicharada ruim... :SbRequin2: 

Podes tb ler aqui um pouco:
Maintaining a Reef Aquarium: Pests Invading the Reef Aquarium Hobby: Part 1 - Red Bugs & Nudibranchs

Ab
Joao

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas,
> 
> Sim é à volta disso! 10 a 15minutos, dependendo do produto!
> Uma boa loja de agua salgada (templo aquatico, bubbleshop,...) tem esses produtos que eu exemplifiquei! E não são caros...
> 
> Eu até costumo passar os corais por esse banho antes de entrarem no meu aquario...para diminuir a probabilidade de entrar bicharada ruim...
> 
> Podes tb ler aqui um pouco:
> Maintaining a Reef Aquarium: Pests Invading the Reef Aquarium Hobby: Part 1 - Red Bugs & Nudibranchs
> ...


boas , 

eu vou tentar numa loja aqui nas caldas a ver se tem , senao tenho de comprar pela net ... 

e achas que o coral se safa ? 

vou dar uma vista de olhos nesse artigo , parece bastante interessante ... 

mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda .. 

cumprimentos ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

bem , parece que a montipora confusa esta a melhorar .. 
dei lhe um banho de pro coral cure , na altura ficou com a cor muito escura mas agora ja esta com a cor normal (ou melhor) , os polipos tambem estao muito mais visiveis , a necrose de tecido nao esta a evoluir , e mudei o coral para um sitio mais alto e com mais corrente ... para ja , parece me estar melhor que nunca  :Smile:  

comprei tambem o coral rx ,  a partir de agora todos os corais vao tomar banho antes de entrar no aquario .. 

fiz umas novas aquisicoes , que foram : 

Montipora aequituberculata (laranja)
parazoanthus (amarelo)

e dois strombus , para darem aqui uma ajudinha na limpeza ... 

entretanto actualizo e ponho novas fotos ... 

cumprimentos a todos ..

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas noticias Ricardo!!   :Palmas: 

Mas mantém te atento à bicharada... :Cool: 

Uma dúvida...quantos Elacatinus oceanops tens?
Que tal se têm dado?

Eu tenho 1 blue Elacatinus oceanops e tem sido extremamente útil na limpeza dos tangs que comprei recentemente...anda sempre de volta deles...aliás os tangs é que vão ter com ele e ele faz a limpeza...a toda a hora!!  :yb677: 

Agora queria comprar mais 1 blue e talvez uns amarelos chamados de golden neon goby! 
Será que não vai haver stress entre eles?
Como se dão os 2 que tens? Uma vez que o outro entrou mais tarde?

Alguem mais tem experiencia com estes peixes?  :Whistle: 

Penso que são bem melhores que o Labroides dimiatus, para remoçao de parasitas em Tangs:
- 1º são tank bread   :SbOk: 
- 2º não retiramos os labroides do habitat natural onde são mt uteis e estão a escassear segundo um documentário que vi, que deu na TV... :EEK!: 
- 3º duram mt mais tempo nos aquarios, segundo li na reeffcentral

 :Olá: 
Ab
Joao

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas noticias Ricardo!!  
> 
> Mas mantém te atento à bicharada...
> 
> Uma dúvida...quantos Elacatinus oceanops tens?
> Que tal se têm dado?
> 
> Eu tenho 1 blue Elacatinus oceanops e tem sido extremamente útil na limpeza dos tangs que comprei recentemente...anda sempre de volta deles...aliás os tangs é que vão ter com ele e ele faz a limpeza...a toda a hora!! 
> 
> ...


boas , 

sim , para ja parece me estar tudo 5 estrelas !  :Smile: 

so tenho um (por enquanto) , sei que hoje chegaram mais ,  e possivel mente irei buscar mais um... 

ainda nao o vi de volta do meu tang, anda a passear pelo aquario , pelos vidros mais ainda nao o vi a "trabalhar" ... e assim que aparece comida aparece ele :Smile:  ...

tambem tenho pouca informacao sobre eles, apesar de na net haver montes de informacao, mas pelo que li sao uma excelente aquisicao para um reef ... 

mas vamos aguardar por alguem que tenha mais experiencia com eles , e dê uma opiniao .... 

cumprimentos ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa noite , 

venho aqui por uma actualizacao ,  e expor uma duvida ... 

a nivel da agua , esta tudo ok .. 

ph - 8
kh - 7
mg - 1140
ca - 460
po4 - 0
no3 - 5
no2 - 0
nh3 - 0

comprei tambem o coral rx , parece me ser uma excelente compra .. agora todos os corais que entrarem tomam um "banhinho" ... e ja vi que ficam alguns "seres" na agua do banho ... 

fiz umas novas aquisicoes .. 

tridacna maxima 
fromia monilis

brevemente vou comprar lampadas novas , vou por 2 ati aquablue special , 1 ati blue plus e 1 ati actinica .. parece me ser a melhor opcao , pois o feedback das lampadas e bom , e a minha calha apenas tem 4 lampadas de 54w ... 

estou tambem a pensar seriamente na compra da ocean zeus , parece me ser um bom investimento para um aquario , pois se tiver um azar de ter umas falhas de electricidade prolongadas como tive no inverno passado (temporal no oeste) o prejuizo ja será mais que o valor da zeus e das baterias ... 

bem , e para acabar venho vos pedir uma ajuda a identificar este habitante que ja anda aqui a algum tempo , mas so hoje o consegui apanhar ... e nas 3 horas que estive para o apanhar , descobri que tenho mais um , mas nao é igual a este ... 











nao sei se é reefsafe ou nao , por agora ele esta num recipiente a espera que eu lhe dê destino .. por isso espero a vossa ajuda a identificar .. 

amanha actualizo com novas fotos , hoje foi so "letras" amanha e so fotos .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ricardo

O carangueijo pelas pinças è alguívoro.Tenho um no nano com corais moles e duros há já algum tempo e não tenho problemas (mantém-me a relva podada).
De qualquer dos modos a maioria dos utilizadores deste forum são avessos a carangueijos,muitas das vezes sem terem experiência sobre eles...aversões  :yb665:  :yb665: .
Posto isto está em ti o destino a dár-lhe.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo
> 
> O carangueijo pelas pinças è alguívoro.Tenho um no nano com corais moles e duros há já algum tempo e não tenho problemas (mantém-me a relva podada).
> De qualquer dos modos a maioria dos utilizadores deste forum são avessos a carangueijos,muitas das vezes sem terem experiência sobre eles...aversões .
> Posto isto está em ti o destino a dár-lhe.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


bom dia jorge , 

obrigado pela rapida resposta  :Smile:  

o meu medo e que ele se "vire" para os lados da tridacna , e dos corais .. porque de resto nao me incomoda nada .. 
acha que nao fará diferenca em relacao a eles ? 

este caranguejo é herbivoro tamto pelas patas como pelos habitos , pois enquanto estive de plantao para o apanhar ele andava de volta das rochas a penicar as algas ... 

por enquanto pelo sim pelo nao , secalhar vou deixa lo na sump ... 

mais uma vez obrigado .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Jorge Neves

> bom dia jorge , 
> 
> obrigado pela rapida resposta  
> 
> o meu medo e que ele se "vire" para os lados da tridacna , e dos corais .. porque de resto nao me incomoda nada .. 
> acha que nao fará diferenca em relacao a eles ? 
> 
> este caranguejo é herbivoro tamto pelas patas como pelos habitos , pois enquanto estive de plantao para o apanhar ele andava de volta das rochas a penicar as algas ... 
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Não tenho "Tridacmas",assim não posso ajudar quanto a esse particular,agora quanto a corais,sejam moles,sps ou lps,sem problemas.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

hoje venho aqui fazer uma pregunta em que as opinioes devem diferir um bocado umas das outras .. 

ora bem , o meu aquario deve andar com cerca de 8 meses , a unica coisa que ponho la dentro é comida , kalk e trocas de agua , os corais teem estado todos bem , e nota se crescimentos (embora lentos) , e a minha pergunta é sobre os "aditivos" para os corais , pois nao sei se nao estou a "falhar" nesse aspecto ...

devo eu adicionar alguma coisa na agua para os corais ? 

ve se tanta coisa de grotech , fauna marin , etc etc etc etc ... que as vezes nao sei se estarei a fazer bem em nao pôr nada , ou se estou a ser negligente (em certa parte) ... 


aguardo entao as opinioes ... 

obrigado ... e um bom dia 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

ontem fiz testes a agua , e o valor do kh está baixo, está a 5.8 ... os outros parametros estao todos bem , como farei para subir o kh ? poderá isto em parte ter a ver com a quantidade de kalk que ando a por no reactor ser pouca ? 

os valores foram os seguintes : 

ph - 8
kh - 5.8
no3 - 5
po4 - 0
ca - 440
mg - 1140

cumprimentos a todos ..

----------


## vasco.gomes

> bom dia , 
> 
> ontem fiz testes a agua , e o valor do kh está baixo, está a 5.8 ... os outros parametros estao todos bem , como farei para subir o kh ? poderá isto em parte ter a ver com a quantidade de kalk que ando a por no reactor ser pouca ? 
> 
> os valores foram os seguintes : 
> 
> ph - 8
> kh - 5.8
> no3 - 5
> ...


Viva ricardo,
O MG também está baixo e o NO3 um pouco alto.

Relativamente ao NO3 podes baixa-los de diversas formas. Mais TPA's, melhores rotinas de limpeza, um refugio com Mangues ou macro-alga.
Relativamente ao valores o meu maior conselho vai para utilizares o método de balling.
Não sei se deitar mais agua de kalk no aquário vai resolver o teu problema porque ao mesmo tempo tb vai adicionar mais Ca e vai aumentar as variações de PH. E quando se começam a ter muitos corais o Kalk deixa de ser suficiente e também esta dependente da quantidade de evaporação que tiveres. Se tiveres pouca evaporação vai entrar pouca agua de kalk, se tiveres muita evaporação deita muita. Mas isso depende dos dias...

A vantagem de usar balling é que poderes controlar o Ca, Mg e Kh de forma independente, isto é, podes ajustar á unha cada um dos valores. Com o método de balling seria muito fácil ajustar esse valor assim como o MG.
Por exemplo eu actualmente tenho Ca- 440; MG-1360; KH-8.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

:Admirado: 


> Viva ricardo,
> O MG também está baixo e o NO3 um pouco alto.
> 
> Relativamente ao NO3 podes baixa-los de diversas formas. Mais TPA's, melhores rotinas de limpeza, um refugio com Mangues ou macro-alga.
> Relativamente ao valores o meu maior conselho vai para utilizares o método de balling.
> Não sei se deitar mais agua de kalk no aquário vai resolver o teu problema porque ao mesmo tempo tb vai adicionar mais Ca e vai aumentar as variações de PH. E quando se começam a ter muitos corais o Kalk deixa de ser suficiente e também esta dependente da quantidade de evaporação que tiveres. Se tiveres pouca evaporação vai entrar pouca agua de kalk, se tiveres muita evaporação deita muita. Mas isso depende dos dias...
> 
> A vantagem de usar balling é que poderes controlar o Ca, Mg e Kh de forma independente, isto é, podes ajustar á unha cada um dos valores. Com o método de balling seria muito fácil ajustar esse valor assim como o MG.
> Por exemplo eu actualmente tenho Ca- 440; MG-1360; KH-8.
> ...


boas vasco , 

o no3 esta a 5 porque nao faco tpa a 2 semanas , tenho feito sempre semanalmente e tem andado a volta dos 0/2.5 ... 

em relacao ao kalk , e verdade que tenho pouca evaporacao , e talvez tambem por ai nao entre o necessario ... 

o bailing , ja tenho lido um pouco sobre isso , mas ainda nao percebi bem como funciona  :Admirado:  .. 

usas esse metodo ?

----------


## vasco.gomes

> boas vasco , 
> 
> o no3 esta a 5 porque nao faco tpa a 2 semanas , tenho feito sempre semanalmente e tem andado a volta dos 0/2.5 ... 
> 
> em relacao ao kalk , e verdade que tenho pouca evaporacao , e talvez tambem por ai nao entre o necessario ... 
> 
> o bailing , ja tenho lido um pouco sobre isso , mas ainda nao percebi bem como funciona  .. 
> 
> usas esse metodo ?


Sim, apesar de ainda não ter um escrito nenhum artigo sobre o mesmo está em funcionamento á 2 meses e a meu ver melhor método que este, para mim não existe.

Uso em particular o Balling Light da Fauna Marin que para alem de adicionar o Ca, Mg, Kh também coloca Trace Elements.

O funcionamento é muito simples é misturar 3 tipos de pós diferentes em 3 contentores diferentes. Um vai adicionar Mg, outro Ca e outro Kh.
Depois ha ainda 3 garrafinhas com Trace Elements que se misturam nestes contentores.
Depois é ligar tudo a uma bomba doseadora e começar a bombear os líquidos para o aquário. Defines um valor óptimo para o Ca, Kh e Mg e depois é so ajustar o doseamento de cada liquido.

No meu caso tenho Ca- 440; MG-1360; KH-8 e podes ver que quantidade de corais dentro do aquário ja não é nada pequena. As cores estão melhor que nunca e a melhorar cada vez mais. 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Sim, apesar de ainda não ter um escrito nenhum artigo sobre o mesmo está em funcionamento á 2 meses e a meu ver melhor método que este, para mim não existe.
> 
> Uso em particular o Balling Light da Fauna Marin que para alem de adicionar o Ca, Mg, Kh também coloca Trace Elements.
> 
> O funcionamento é muito simples é misturar 3 tipos de pós diferentes em 3 contentores diferentes. Um vai adicionar Mg, outro Ca e outro Kh.
> Depois ha ainda 3 garrafinhas com Trace Elements que se misturam nestes contentores.
> Depois é ligar tudo a uma bomba doseadora e começar a bombear os líquidos para o aquário. Defines um valor óptimo para o Ca, Kh e Mg e depois é so ajustar o doseamento de cada liquido.
> 
> No meu caso tenho Ca- 440; MG-1360; KH-8 e podes ver que quantidade de corais dentro do aquário ja não é nada pequena. As cores estão melhor que nunca e a melhorar cada vez mais. 
> ...


pois, parece me simples ... mas ... ainda tenho as minhas duvidas .. 

para usar esse metodo tenho de comprar umas bombas doseadoras (3?), certo ? 
a como sei que as bombas nao deitam a mais ou a menos ? é facil de regular ? 

bem , como vez as minhas duvidas ainda sao algumas  , provavelmente serao coisas bastante simples mas que de momento estou a complicar  :Smile:  

ja tenho visto bastante gente a mudar para esse metodo , portanto e um bom metodo  :Smile:  

obrigado pela tua explicacao , e terei de ver brevemente como emendar estes parametros .. terei de ver tambem o preco das doseadoras ..

----------


## vasco.gomes

> pois, parece me simples ... mas ... ainda tenho as minhas duvidas .. 
> 
> para usar esse metodo tenho de comprar umas bombas doseadoras (3?), certo ? 
> a como sei que as bombas nao deitam a mais ou a menos ? é facil de regular ?


Na doseadora da GHL é facílimo....
Basicamente poes aquilo em automático e depois é so por la por exemplo:
bomba x = 2ml * 10 vezes
Portanto neste caso vai deitar 20ml espalhados ao longo do dia.

Portanto basicamente é so dizeres a quantidade que queres deitar de cada liquido e o número de vezes. O resto ela faz tudo, isto é temporiza o doseamento, regula a quantidade e garante que 2 liquidos nunca são deitados ao mesmo tempo, dai ter o modo automático.
Portanto so temos que lhe indicar que queremos que a bomba "x" deite determinada quantidade "n" vezes ao dia. O resto ela faz automaticamente.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Na doseadora da GHL é facílimo....
> Basicamente poes aquilo em automático e depois é so por la por exemplo:
> bomba x = 2ml * 10 vezes
> Portanto neste caso vai deitar 20ml espalhados ao longo do dia.
> 
> Portanto basicamente é so dizeres a quantidade que queres deitar de cada liquido e o número de vezes. O resto ela faz tudo, isto é temporiza o doseamento, regula a quantidade e garante que 2 liquidos nunca são deitados ao mesmo tempo, dai ter o modo automático.
> Portanto so temos que lhe indicar que queremos que a bomba "x" deite determinada quantidade "n" vezes ao dia. O resto ela faz automaticamente.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


boas vasco , 

ja estou a perceber melhor como funciona , e ja dei uma espreitadela rapida nos precos ... 

e como sei que quantidade vou programar para dosear ? 

nao ha o problema de sobredosagem ? 

de qualquer forma estive a dar uma espreitadela nos precos das bombas e ... é um bocado puxado para o meu bolso  :Smile:  .. mas vou pensar seriamente em utilizar este metodo .. 

para ja tenho de ver uma forma mais economica de por os valores em condicoes .. tens alguma sugestao ? ou nao faz mal estarem estes valores por uns tempos ? 

desculpa tantas perguntas mas ..  :Whistle:  .. nao queria fazer asneiras ..

----------


## Ercilio Oliveira

Boas Ricardo, quanto à equipa de limpeza acho que tens a melhorar isso. Quanto aos eremitas convem ter mais alguns, em relação aos nassários e cerites talvez aí uns 15. :SbOk:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas Ricardo, quanto à equipa de limpeza acho que tens a melhorar isso. Quanto aos eremitas convem ter mais alguns, em relação aos nassários e cerites talvez aí uns 15.


boas , 

desde ja obrigado pela sugestao/conselho ... 

sim , tem de ser melhorado , mas por aqui (caldas) nao e facil ... tem de ser numa deslocacao e passar numa loja para comprar .. 

eu ja nao sei se estao actualizados os numeros da equipa de limpeza , mas de qualquer maneira vou postar o que acho que tenho .. 

4 eremita patas brancas
1 eremita patas azuis
1 eremita patas vermelhas
6 eremita patas verdes
2 strombus
10 cerithes
8 nassarios
6 turbos

penso que devem ser estes os numeros .. mas provavelmente ja morreram alguns destes ... 

mais uma vez obrigado pelo post ... 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## vasco.gomes

> boas vasco , 
> 
> ja estou a perceber melhor como funciona , e ja dei uma espreitadela rapida nos precos ... 
> 
> e como sei que quantidade vou programar para dosear ? 
> 
> nao ha o problema de sobredoseamento ?


Vais medindo os valores com os kits... so nas primeiras duas semanas é que é preciso tar com mais atenção depois é so de vez em quando.
Eu deito 40 e tal ml de Ca, 100 e tal de Kh e 50 e tal de Mg.




> para ja tenho de ver uma forma mais economica de por os valores em condicoes .. tens alguma sugestao ? ou nao faz mal estarem estes valores por uns tempos ? 
> 
> desculpa tantas perguntas mas ..  .. nao queria fazer asneiras ..


Podes usar os aditivos que há a venda no mercado ( Ocean Life Coral A+B - Ca + KH). Eu usei Kalk mais esses aditivos por 3 meses e funcionou perfeitamente bem e com muitos corais no aquário, sempre com valores normais. 
Alias agora ate estou a vender esses aditivos porque iniciei o balling. Esses aditivos duram para imenso tempo. Em 3 meses so gastei 5%.
Mensagem do Fórum

Cumprimentos.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Vais medindo os valores com os kits... so nas primeiras duas semanas é que é preciso tar com mais atenção depois é so de vez em quando.
> Eu deito 40 e tal ml de Ca, 100 e tal de Kh e 50 e tal de Mg.
> 
> 
> 
> Podes usar os aditivos que há a venda no mercado ( Ocean Life Coral A+B - Ca + KH). Eu usei Kalk mais esses aditivos por 3 meses e funcionou perfeitamente bem e com muitos corais no aquário, sempre com valores normais. 
> Alias agora ate estou a vender esses aditivos porque iniciei o balling. Esses aditivos duram para imenso tempo. Em 3 meses so gastei 5%.
> Mensagem do Fórum
> 
> Cumprimentos.


boas vasco,

mais uma vez obrigado pela paciencia e pela explicaçao ... 

pois ainda nao tinha percebido bem o metodo de balling ... será uma caso que vou ponderar muito bem , e possivelmente será o metodo que utilizarei ... 

esses produtos da ocean life ja ouvi falar bem deles , e se nao conseguir subir o kh so com kalk será a minha proxima aquisicao .. 

hoje pus mais um bocado de kalk no dispensador ,  pois poderei andar a por pouco ... e as vezes nao reponho todas as semanas ... (desmazelo) ... 


espero que suba o kh e um pouco o ph, senao vou ter de investir nesses produtos da ocean life .. (o que nao me convinha pois esta semana vou trocar de lampadas , e estou a pensar investir na zeus) ..

mais uma vez muito obrigado ..   :Smile: 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

bem , hoje os valores dos testes deixaram me um pouco "baralhado" .. 

ontem fiz uma tpa de 10 %, e a uns dias aumentei a quantidade de kalk .. 

os valores de hoje foram : 

ph - 8
kh - 7 (subiu)
ca - 480 (subiu)
mg - 900 (desceu)

com estes valores , o mg desceu muito e o calcio e o kh subiu ... 

bem o calcio e o kh subiu por causa do kalk ,  mas o mg desceu porque ? 

será necessario adicionar um suplemento de magnesio ? ou deixo andar a ver se os valores se mantem ou alteram ?

e ja agora , estou a pensar comprar o abc (grotech) ou salifert all in one .. qual será a melhor opcao ? 
(o aquario tem poucos corais, portanto consumos baixos)

é que tenho notado crescimento nos corais , mas as cores estao a ficar mais (pálidas) ... 

e visto usar sempre carvao , penso que o carvao retira alguns elementos traco da agua ,certo ? 

se alguem me poder dar uma ajuda/esclarecimento agradeco ... 

cumprimentos a todos ..

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,se não fores certo a meter kalk no reactor o que vai acontecer é que qundo pôes kalk após estares uns tempos sem por tens uma subida muito rapida do kh e do calcio que faz com que o magnesio venha por ai abaixo.
apesar de agora  estar a usar o baling  ,eu antes punha 2 colheres de chá de 3 em 3 dias (+\-)num tunze calcium dispenser.Actualmente reduzi para uma colher de 4 em 4 dias.A establidade dos valores  dum aquario é fundamental para não andar com esse sobe e desce de valores .
~Espero ter ajudado :SbOk2:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boas ,se não fores certo a meter kalk no reactor o que vai acontecer é que qundo pôes kalk após estares uns tempos sem por tens uma subida muito rapida do kh e do calcio que faz com que o magnesio venha por ai abaixo.
> apesar de agora  estar a usar o baling  ,eu antes punha 2 colheres de chá de 3 em 3 dias (+\-)num tunze calcium dispenser.Actualmente reduzi para uma colher de 4 em 4 dias.A establidade dos valores  dum aquario é fundamental para não andar com esse sobe e desce de valores .
> ~Espero ter ajudado


boas , 

pois , eu estive umas 2 semanas ou 3 sem por kalk , pois a valvula de retencao de agua foi a vida , e eu portugal nenhuma loja conecida tinha as valvulas , portanto tive de mandar vir da tunze , o que demorou tempo ...mas mesmo assim tenho sido um bocado desleixado com o kalk , nao tenho mantido rotinas certas a abastecer o dispensador de kalk ... (coisa que tenho de mudar) 

foi este o tempo que estive sem por kalk ,  agora estou a por 10g semanais (mais ou menos) ... ate hoje nao tinha tido problemas com os parametros .. 

deverá ser o que disseste provavelmente ... vou aguardar a ver se os valores estabilizam ... 

obrigado pela ajuda ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

como ando sempre a adiar as fotos , hoje vou por algumas , aviso ja que nao estao nada de geito , mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas estao a correr ....

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

a continuacao ....

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bem , 

ontem os testes a agua deram : 

temperatura - 26
salinidade - 1025
ph - 8 
kh - 7
no3 - 5
po4 - 0
ca - 480
mg - 1020

destes valores penso que o magnesio é o que esta mais fora do ideal ... possivelmete terei de adicionar magnesio em liquido ou algum produto do genero .. (sugestoes sao aceites  :Smile:  ) 

ontem tambem fiz aquela moldura na parte de cima do aquario a tapar a calha de iluminacao , aproveitei uns restos de acrilico de quando forrei o movel , e esteticamente acho que ficou melhor assim , e tambem nao deixa sair tanta luz para a sala ... 

troquei duas lampadas que tinha por umas ati , 1x aquablue special + 1x blue plus ... brevemente irei trocar as outras duas por umas aquacience da fauna marin .. 

as lampadas que tinha eram muito, mas mesmo muito fraquinhas comparadas com estas , notei uma grande diferenca so com a troca das duas lampadas , quando trocar as outras duas imagino a diferenca que vai ficar ...  :Smile: 

a acropora que se ve na foto , foi me dada por um amigo para ver se recupera , pois no outro aquario perdeu toda a cor e grande parte do tecido , é uma acropora gemmifera .. mas no estado dela nao sei se se irá safar ... 

as fotos , sei que a qualidade está pessima , mas eu nao tenho muito geito para fotos , a maquina nao ajuda nada e a paciencia tambem nao é das maiores  :Smile:  mas penso que dá uma ideia de como as coisas estao a correr .. apenas posso dizer que as cores ao vivo nao tem nada de nada a ver com as fotos , acho que estao bastante bonitas ao vivo ... 

a clavularia azul tirei a , pois ja esta espalhada por todo o lado ... 

bem , por agora é tudo ... quando houver novidades posto ... 

cumprimentos a todos ...

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Ricardo queria saber quanto te custou o eremitas de:

Patas brancas:

Patas azuiz:

E verdes:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo queria saber quanto te custou o eremitas de:
> 
> Patas brancas:
> 
> Patas azuiz:
> 
> E verdes:


boas , 

ja nao me lembro ao certo mas deve ter sido a volta de 2 ou 3 euros cada .. 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

hoje venho aqui pedir uma opinião , pois nao quero estar a fazer asneira ... 

estou a pensar ir buscar um acanthurus japonicus , mas estou com algum receio em relacao as zebrassoma e ao hepatus ... 

será que vai haver problemas entre eles ? 

se poderem dar as vossas opinioes agradeco , pois em principio amanha tenho de ir buscar o peixe .. e se nao for indicado nao o vou buscar como e obvio ...

aguardo a vossa ajuda .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

vou por aqui umas fotos gerais , so para ficar um registo da evolucao do aquario .. 

tem uns habitantes novos , que mais tarde hei de por umas fotos ... 

os peixes estao a ir bem , nota se bem o crescimento deles , e aparentemente tem saude para dar e vender ... 

os corais tambem estao bem a excepcao da montipora undata e da acropora millepora que perderam a cor e os polipos nao estao para fora como de costume , de resto todos os corais estao a ir bem , e nota se os crescimentos .. 

ora la vai as fotos :

----------


## Vasco Santos

> boas , 
> 
> hoje venho aqui pedir uma opinião , pois nao quero estar a fazer asneira ... 
> 
> estou a pensar ir buscar um acanthurus japonicus , mas estou com algum receio em relacao as zebrassoma e ao hepatus ... 
> 
> será que vai haver problemas entre eles ? 
> 
> se poderem dar as vossas opinioes agradeco , pois em principio amanha tenho de ir buscar o peixe .. e se nao for indicado nao o vou buscar como e obvio ...
> ...


Boas 

Podes por a vontade só que vais fechar o aquario na entrada de peixes porque caso te morra um peixe ou que queiras colocar mais outro este não vai deixar porque é extremamente agressivo com novas entradas, alias qualquer acanthurus o é!!
 :SbOk:

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

ontem a noite estava a dar uma vista de olhos pelo aquario , e ao olhar bem para a acropora millepora ( o unico coral que esta afanado ) , reparei nuns pontinhos azuis no meio dela , fui ver melhor e era os olhos de um caranguejo .. 

ao observar melhor o caranguejo pareceu me um blue eyed crab , retirei o do coral com cuidado , e pus na sump ... 


agora venho aqui perguntar se o caranguejo poderá ser a causa para o estado do coral , pois o coral perdeu cor , polipos , etc ... 

ja tentei tirar umas fotos , mas nao tenho jeito nenhum para aquilo .. mas mais logo vou tentar umas fotos decentes .. 

aguardo respostas ... 

cumprimentos ..

ps - penso que o nome deste caranguejo é : Cymo andreossyi

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas , 
> 
> ao observar melhor o caranguejo pareceu me um blue eyed crab , retirei o do coral com cuidado , e pus na sump ... 
> 
> aguardo respostas ...
> 
> cumprimentos ..
> 
> ps - penso que o nome deste caranguejo é : Cymo andreossyi


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Vê se è algum destes!São todos "blue eyed"






Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Ricardo
> 
> Vê se è algum destes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ricardo

O carangueijo chama-se "Como Andreossi" e è o primeiro das fotos que enviei.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Ricardo
> 
> Vê se è algum destes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ola jorge neves , bom dia , 

nao me parece ser nenhum desses .. ou seja : 

pelo formato parece ser o da 1ª foto , mas a cor e castanha e tem bastantes pelos ou algas por cima .. 

mas como o sacana tem a mania de se camuflar ... 

fico na duvida .. 

daqui a bocado ou logo vou tentar tirar umas fotos , para facilitar a identificacao ..  

de qualquer das formas vou postar umas fotos da net , em alguns sites que andei a ver .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

aqui vai umas fotos da net : 

http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=h...1t:429,r:5,s:0

http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=h...t:429,r:14,s:0

http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=h...1t:429,r:1,s:0

cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> aqui vai umas fotos da net : 
> 
> Resultados da pesquisa de http://faunaweb.nparks.gov.sg/imagefauna/tn/5/9/3/6LQY7VGYUYLI000000000395.jpg no Google
> 
> Resultados da pesquisa de http://www.geocities.co.jp/Outdoors-River/7542/miyako/himekimo.jpg no Google
> 
> Resultados da pesquisa de http://www.wildsingapore.com/wildfacts/crustacea/crab/xanthidae/cymo/080519sisd3404m3a.jpg no Google
> 
> cumprimentos



Ricardo 

Tinhas razão  :yb677: ,è "Cymo Andreossyi",vê aqui

Hairy coral crabs (Cymo andreossyi) on the Shores of Singapore

Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

pois , bem me parecia ..  :Smile: lol 

mas terá sido esta a causa de definhanço do coral ? 

de qualquer forma o caranguejo ja esta apanhado e de saida .. 

mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Jorge Neves

> pois , bem me parecia .. lol 
> 
> mas terá sido esta a causa de definhanço do coral ? 
> 
> de qualquer forma o caranguejo ja esta apanhado e de saida .. 
> 
> mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda .. 
> 
> cumprimentos ..


Ricardo

Não sei se reparáste,mas a ser o crab do link que enviei,è um espécime catalogado no livro vermelho...seja...espécime em vias de extinção...assim trata-o bem e vê como se comporta o coral depois de o teres tirado...a manter-se a situação è porque o mesmo nada tem a ver com isso e a ser assim devolve-o ao sistema principal.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

Ps:Se não o quizeres eu fico com ele e pago os portes.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bem , aqui vao as fotos do caranguejo .. 

agora será mais facil confirmar ... 









vejamos agora se se confirma a especie .. 

ele agora esta na sump , e vou ver a evolucao do coral .. 

ate la será que morre na sump ? 

jorge neves se se confirmar a especie e se o coral melhorar , terei todo o gosto em envia lo , pois numa sump nao e o sitio para o caranguejo viver , e se o jorge poder oferecer melhores condicoes para ele , por mim tudo bem .. e para ele melhor ainda  :Smile: 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

venho so deixar uma pequena actualizacao ... 

em relacao a acropora millepora , parece me que era o sacaninha do caranguejo , pois o coral ja tem os polipos de fora (excepto na zona onde o caranguejo estava) e esta a comecar a ganhar cor novamente , agora vamos ver como sera o desenvolvimento .. 
em relacao aos paramentro da agua esta quase tudo ok , ou seja : 

ph-8
kh-7.6
po4-0
no3-5
mg-1120
ca-420
salinidade-1025
temperatura-26

fiz uma pequena alteracao no layout , a ver se logo ja ponho umas fotos ... 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

vou so postar umas fotos para registo de evolucao .. 

entretanto tenho de ganhar coragem , pedir uma maquina decente emprestada e tirar umas fotos em macro dos peixes e corais .. 







por agora e tudo.. 

cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

ontem tirei umas fotos , de fraca qualidade , mas é o que se pode arranjar  :Smile:  

mas mesmo assim penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como esta "andar" o aquario .. apesar de que por estas fotos nao da bem para se ter uma nocao da coloracao dos peixes e corais .. 

peixes e corais aparentemente de saude para dar e vender ..  :Smile:  

a nivel de peixes penso que nao deverá haver mais entradas , salvo se algum dos que tenho neste momento morrer .. 

a nivel de corais , ainda me faltam tantos ... mas com o tempo vai se compondo ... 

a nivel de equipamento , troquei a calha que tinha (hailea 4x54w) por uma ATI sunpower 6x54w , a nivel de luz tem uma diferenca abismal , sem nenhuma comparacao possivel .. 

mas vamos la as fotos :

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

e mais umas ... 





















nesta ultima foto é uma acropora millepora salmao , foi a acropora que teve o azar de um caranguejo (Cymo andreossyi) fazer dela a sua casa ,e por isso o coral esteve quase a morrer , quando me apercebi retirei o caranguejo e de momento o coral ja apresenta melhorias e ja esta a comecar a ganhar cor novamente ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

hoje venho pedir a vossa ajuda para resolver aqui um "pequeno" problema , que e o seguinte : 

logo de inicio na montagem do aquario comprei uma clavularia azul , que entretanto depois vendi a , mas mesmo depois de a ter vendido ja a alguns meses,  tenho algumas rochas "minadas" dela .. 

como é que me posso livrar dela ? é que esta a ficar incontrolavel , e quero tentar resolver ja isto .. 

aguardo a vossa ajuda .. 

cumprimentos ..

ps : umas fotos para mostrar a clavularia ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

bem , venho actualizar o post , pois ja tem algumas mudancas , mudancas essas que foram : 

layout um pouco diferente , tive de mudar devido a "praga" de clavularia azul que se instalou no aquario , pois para me ver livre dela tive de tirar algumas rochas que estavam em cima e que estavam completamente cobertas , e noutros sitios onde tinha poucas tive de por uns bocados de cola por cima , pois a clavularia estava a ficar fora de controlo e ja muito junta a corais duros .. 

a bomba do escumador levou uma alteracao , troquei o mesh por needlewell , para ver qual o melhor , para ja parece me que o needlewell produz bolhas mais pequenas , mas so com o tempo e que poderei notar melhor a diferenca.. 

os parametros da agua tenho conseguido manter estaveis e aproximados dos "ideais" com o A + B da warner marine .. 

a nivel de vivos esta tudo excelente , peixes saudaveis , nada de baixas .. 

de corais , bons crescimentos , boas cores .. tudo ok tambem .. 

a ver se estes dias tiro umas fotos para postar .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bem ... la vem umas fotos "manhosas" mas dá para ver como o aquario esta a evoluir ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

e mais algumas ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

aqui vai uma actualizacao do aquario ...

neste momento estou a construir um refugio , estou a pensar colocar uns cavalos marinhos , umas algas e talvez mais tarde umas gorgonias , veremos mais tarde como se desenvolvera isto .. 

para ja o setup do refugio é : 

aquario - 50x30x60 vidro 8mm
circulacao e retorno do aquario principal para o refugio : eheim compact 1000
iluminacao - 2 x 18w pl  white/white ( a modificar ou adicionar mais luz se necessario)

o proximo passo será colocar um pouco de rocha viva e umas algas para testar a iluminacao, depois virá o resto (aos poucos)..

no aquario principal esta tudo ok , boas cores , bons crescimentos e nada de baixas ,nem de peixes nem de corais ... 

os parametros neste momento sao :

salinidade - 1025
temperatura - 26
ph - 8
kh - 6.4
ca - 400
mg - 1230
po4 - 0
no3 - 2

os parametros tenho mantido com tpas semanais de 30 litros e 10ml diarios de kalkmax da warner marine ..

por agora é tudo , a ver se este fim de semana tiro umas fotos e posto aqui .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

venho fazer uma actualizacao , com umas fotos , e ja com o refugio montado .. 



















e agora o refugio , ainda muito vazio ...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

bom dia , 

ontem a noite , quando ia dar de comer aos peixes , vi um movimento suspeito no aquario e quando fui ver , tinha um habitante que desconhecia e apanhei o .. 
nao sei se será reef safe ou nao , de qualquer modo tenho o de parte ate ter a certeza do que lhe fazer.. 

de seguida deixo umas fotos , e se alguem poder ajudar a identificar agradeco .. 









cumprimentos

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

uma breve actualizacao com umas fotos do refugio ja com o movel ... 






no refugio ainda falta algumas coisas que virao com o tempo , mas o objectivo e colocar gorgonias .. 

no refugio ja tenho caulerpa que esta a crescer muito rapido , e ja me baixou o nitrato para 2 (sempre mantive a 5) e estou a utilizar o fotoperiodo invertido ...

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boa tarde , 

vou deixar aqui umas fotos do meu novo habitante do refugio ... 

















em breve vou arranjar o companheiro para esta menina , pois o meu objectivo é manter um casal no refugio .. 

quando a comprei era toda preta , agora ja esta a mudar de cor , vamos ver qual a cor que vai ficar .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

recentemente a dar uma vista de olhos ao aquario reparei que a minha hystrix estava a ficar branca junto a base , ontem voltei a inspecionar e a area que esta branca esta um pouco maior , mas nao muito .. 

qual será a causa ? apesar disso ela esta com um crescimento enorme e boa cor .. 

será necessario fragar para tirar a parte afectada ? 

deixo aqui uma foto mais antiga para mostar o coral em questao , apesar de que agora ja esta o dobro do tamanho .. 


(esta foto e de fevereiro) 

aguardo ajudas ou sugestoes .. 

cumprimentos ..

ricardo silva

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas ,

devido aos efeitos da crise e a pressao da esposa para colocar mais peixes e mais bonitos , estou a mudar este aquario para um fish only .. (com muita pena minha  :Frown:  )

brevemente colocarei a actualizacao do aquario e umas fotos ..

cumprimentos .

----------

